# 26 yr old female new to hongkong



## tiji (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey everyone, I'm a flight attendant from maldives. I fly To hongkong often.would love to meet someone who could show around.maybe. Dinner dance or few drinks or just explore the place.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

As you will know, Hk is a compilation of islands. It would be better if some of your other crew members would like to look at different parts of HK together, that way is is less likely you will get lost.
Lantau where you land, is actually the largest island. But probably the least inhabited, there are a couple of larger towns, and of course HK Disney on Lantau. Also on Lantau you will find a town called Tung Chung, just a short distance from the airport, from there you can take the cable car for a scenic look over Lantau, and see other islands of HK, you can get off the cable car and look at the Big Budha and the monastery. TungChung itself has a large indoor shopping mall, a small market, and otherwise high rise dwellings.
If you get the train from the airport, which stops at Sunny Bay station, you can then board the Disney train to HK Disney, it is a fun day out for adults as well as children.
From the airport you can also get a train to HK island, there you will find more shopping malls, and also traditional street markets, to reach the famous Stanley Market, you have to either get a bus or taxi from Central, there are no train links to Stanley.


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

Personally give Stanley a miss, its not what it used to be,.


----------



## OrvilleAbroad (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi tiji!

When are you next planning to be in hk?
What have you ticked off your list so far? I'm still amazed at how much there is to do out here!

Sam


----------

